# Bowtie patch step-by-step



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I had a bit of time after lunch to hit the shop, and I thought I'd get this little photo montage put together for the inlays using the router template and bowties that I got from Dane Fuller. I'm still feeling my way around with this thing, so I'm sure there are better ways to do it... This is just how I do it. If you have any suggestions, please post them in this thread.

This bowl blank is the little brother from the sweet gum bowl I turned yesterday. It was cored from the inside of the larger piece, and both blanks developed drying cracks through the larger knot on one side. The blanks were cored out more than 6 months ago, and I re-turned them about 2 months ago leaving them thick... That's why it's not as warped as one might expect a sweet gum blank to be. 

[attachment=30680]


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's how I set the depth of my cut... I lay the template over the bushing and place a patch on top... I want the depth of cut to be slightly less than the thickness of the piece to be inlayed.

[attachment=30688]


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's a shot once the corners have been cleaned up.

[attachment=30694]


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2013)

Inside turned and sanded to 400.

[attachment=30700]


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2013)

And now a few shots of it finished and a shot of this bowl together with the larger bowl from the same blank. If you have any questions, call Dane... He's the one that made the template system. Seriously, post any questions here, and I'll do my best to answer them. If you think if a better way to do any of the steps, please post them here... I'm always up for learning a better way to do something.

[attachment=30703]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2013)

We need a "batch Like" button. Excellent thread - thanks for the great contribution.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 8, 2013)

That was a great tutorial Doc. Thanks.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, Keller! I don't know what it says about me that I've never used the templates other than I'm a lazy bum.

Doc is actually the one behind me getting this product out there. He sent me the router bit and collar set up. From that, I was able (after a screw up or three) to do the mental gymnastics required to calculate the size of templates needed.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd like to see more closeups of the jig. Not to take away from Doc's thread, Dane would you be willing to show off the jig in another thread? I bet you might sell one or three even.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'd like to see more closeups of the jig. Not to take away from Doc's thread, Dane would you be willing to show off the jig in another thread? I bet you might sell one or three even.



Sure. I'll try to get a shot of them tomorrow.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks! I was wondering how you secured the template to the curved surface, now I see... on another note, when using a vacuum chuck, I'm assuming that it wouldn't work so well if there are cracks and holes in the piece?


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks! I was wondering how you secured the template to the curved surface, now I see... on another note, when using a vacuum chuck, I'm assuming that it wouldn't work so well if there are cracks and holes in the piece?



This piece didn't have any cracks that extended into the area of the chuck opening, but even when they do, sometimes my pump will keep up with the leak. You can also put masking tape over small voids and cracks to seal them for vacuum chucking(on the inside or outside of the bowl). For really porous woods, putting finish on the inside helps reduce some of the leakage through the pores. I'm fairly new to using it, so there are probably other tricks as well.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 8, 2013)

DKMD said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I was wondering how you secured the template to the curved surface, now I see... on another note, when using a vacuum chuck, I'm assuming that it wouldn't work so well if there are cracks and holes in the piece?
> ...



Packing tape and duct tape on the outside work well. When I do something very porous like Jarrah burl I wrap the whole piece in packing tape.


----------



## ButchC (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool tutorial. I'm alsk interested in the jig details/info.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent thread doc!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic thread. I will be adding this to my arsenal.


----------



## TimR (Sep 9, 2013)

Excellent tutorial Doc, much easier than the completely manual approach I did one time!
Dane, if you decide to make another template set, put me down for one...perhaps two. We like turning stuff that belongs in the burn pile here too, I'm sure at least one local turner would also use it.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll try to get pics posted of the templates, a link to where you can get the collars, and a list of wood I've got available for bow ties posted this afternoon. It's Monday, so don't hold me to it.....LOL


----------



## Sprung (Sep 9, 2013)

Doc, awesome tutorial! And amazing craftsmanship on those two bowls!

Dane, that's a pretty cool template and setup!

 to you both!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 10, 2013)

Posted info and prices on the bow tie system in this thread.


----------

